# Tracer has a new buddy!!



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

I LOVE Ridgebacks!!

How on earth are you going to give that sweetie away???

Have fun with your new buddy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness! Adorable. Boy is he with a wonderful family. You will have him trained in no time. Those lucky adopters!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Mary...he is Beautiful. I too really like Ridgebacks. Years ago, out neighbor had one, a really wonderful dog, and beautiful as well!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I've always liked the looks of Ridgebacks but know nothing about their personalities. I hope all the kids have fun together! Charlie...I Love that name


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OOOHHH, I've been waiting to see some pics. My, that's a big adorable 9 1/2 week old. That second pic looks like he's waiting for a phone call.... from his fan club no doubt!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It's about time the pics arrived! He is soooooooo cute! Maybe he can join us for a play date sometime! I'm sure Tucker would love him!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, is he adorable! I had the same thought Michelle had - how in the world are you going to give him back? 

Ridgebacks are such gorgeous dogs. I love them, but I've always heard that it takes a strong leader with a firm hand to successfully live with one. And since that pretty much rules me out, I've never seriously thought about having one. Would like to, though.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Golly he is hard to get shots of...! He is soooo fast - in spite if his log legs and big feet - he is more agile then a Golden of the same age....

The little boy likes to chase and will often carry & hold things in his mouth so I cant resist teaching him to retrieve ;-)
If I remember correctly, Tiff said, one of his grandsires has a UD....
He is pretty food motivated - the clicker comes out tonight! 

I tossed him in the tub to play in a 1/2" of water this morning...he padded around a bit...
But had the look in his eyes of "ok.... its wet in here...did you know it was wet in here? Where am I supposed to sit?"

OMG can the boy howl!!!!! Big long mournful howls.
Thankfully his sessions are getting shorter and shorter in duration.

Charlie is a very clean puppy....from what I understand typical of the breed. 
Paces around the door when he wants to go out....then quickly gets down to business... Im sure all the recent rain has served to remind him to "pee quickly"

I only know 2 (now 3) Ridgebacks personally....they are very sweet and calm. Will sleep on soft, comfy dog beds but prefer a king-sized human bed!
The adults I know are very athletic love to run and wrestle.
Can seem kind of aloof/reserved, until they get to know you....then will suck up like a Golden!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Golly he is hard to get shots of...! He is soooo fast - in spite if his log legs and big feet - he is more agile then a Golden of the same age....
> 
> The little boy likes to chase and will often carry & hold things in his mouth so I cant resist teaching him to retrieve ;-)
> If I remember correctly, Tiff said, one of his grandsires has a UD....
> ...


That's interesting. I've never "known" one personally -- I only know what I've heard from watching dog shows and whatnot. They always seem to mention what a handful they can be and how they're probably not the best option for the inexperienced. Hearing that, I figured I'm way too much of a softie and that pup would see "pushover" written all over me! lol.

Did I hear correctly that they were originally bred to protect their families from lions?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The one Ridgeback that took a class with us was a handful. His owner could not contain it's exuberance...LOL


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like love at first sight!
Hope you have fun with charlie; I know he'll have fun at your house.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is one cute puppy! Will be very hard to give up.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Did I hear correctly that they were originally bred to protect their families from lions?


I used to have Rhidgebacks when we were still living in South Africa. They are wonderful animals, as LibertyME says, very athletic. Amazing guard dogs and very faithful.

And yes, they were bred for hunting lions in Africa, originally in Rhodesian, which is not Zimbabwe. Obviously we didn't have ours for that, but our were really good at protecting us and I can just imagine how well they'd look after you from lions too.

Great pics, Charlie is most handsome and has a beautiful ridge on his back.


----------

